# St Lawrence River Trip...



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

31 lb 8 oz St Lawrence Carp









Hi All...just got back from the St Lawrence...my first fishing of the year. Had a great time with a few friends and even managed to catch a few fish, several 20's and a couple 30's. All fish were caught using Buckeye Blend as a packbait around snowman rigged homemade popups/bottom bait boilies and Fox Series 5 hooks. 

Sure hope to make it out bankside with a few of y'all this year...but, this trip may just be the only time I get out this year...sure hope not. Anywho...there's a link to some pics below...no need to sign in, just click on the pic. Thoughts are with you and your families...and for those of you keeping the carp in the public view...ie posting here, organizing and attending get togethers...my hat's off to ya. Miss seeing and talking to y'all...good fishing to ya.

St Lawrence Pics


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations Bob on the beautiful St. Larry carp. I really need to go up there sometime. Hopefully, you'll get an oppurtunity to get some more carping done this year. I certainly remember all of the helpful advice that you gave me in my early carping days.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Good to hear from you Bob! Miss carpin' with ya.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome show Bob. I need to plan a trip up there some time. Were you fishing at the campground? I always here of a few campsites that are good for round the clock fishing.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

woooow bob.. looks like you guys hauled too.. 
good lookin fish for sure.. and as always, i look forward to do some carpin' with ya..


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Specalist Tackel In Waddington will host a contest July4-8. There are still a few spots open. For all the details Check out their web page. Hope to see some of you there Herkel


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Bob! Looks like you had a whale of a time, or should I say a carp of a time.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys....definately a great time.



TimJC said:


> Were you fishing at the campground? I always here of a few campsites that are good for round the clock fishing.


Didn't fish at a campground Tim...but, there are some right next to the water that you could probably do that from. If you ever decide to head up that way...give me a shout...also your best resource up there would probably be Ed at his tackle shop....has quite a few items of carp gear too.

Good fishing all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

THat is an awsome carp. I am glad to see that you finally made it out to fish. I hope you get in more fishing trips this year. Hopefully sometime we will meet on the bank. 


Untill then..........


----------

